# ادارة مزرعة بالطاقة الشمسية



## helkomy2009 (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته........... حيث انى فى مرحلة تاسيس مزرعة فى الطريق الصحرواى ومع تقلب اسعار البترول والتوقع بارتفاع الاسعار فى السنوات القادمة اريد ان المساعدة والاستشارة حيث ارغب فى ادارة المزرعة بالكامل بالطاقة الشمسية من حيث طلمبات رفع المياه وانارة البيت والتدفئة شاهدت على النت بعض المنتجات وارجو افادتى بالجدوى الاقتصادية وسعر تلك المنتجات والشركات العاملة فيها فى مصر والجهات الاستشارية التى يمكن ان الجا اليها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## doulail (7 مايو 2009)

تحية و احتراما 
امتلك مزرعة ابقار و لدي العديد من الطيور و الحيوانات المنزلية , و كما هو معلوم 
فان مخلفات الحيوانات من بول و روث تعتبر عبء ثقيل على المزارعين عموما , لما تسببه
من روائح و من تكاليف تنظيف و تخزين لحين بيعها .
و قد فكرت في استغلال هذه الكميات الكبيرة من المخلفات بالطرق التالية :
الاولى - الحرق المباشر داخل افران تعد خصيصا لذلك . و الاستفادة من الحرارة الناتجه
في تسخين ماء لانتاج بخار و عمل الة بخارية لتوليد تيار كهربائي .
الثانية - تخمير المخلفات داخل حاويات معدنية و الاستفادة من الغازات الناتجة . الا انها تتطلب 
اموالا و معدات و وقتا زمنيا كبيرا و بحاجة الى مجهود اكبر .
الثالثة - الحرق الاتلافي , بمعزل عن الهواء . و الاستفادة من الغازات الناتجة و من القطران الناتج
عن عملية الحرق الداخلي بمعزل عن الاكسجين . و الاستفادة من الغازات بعملية تقطير و ضغط الغازات 
و الاستفادة منها في مولدات الحركة ذات الاحتراق الداخلي . 
لعل الامر بحاجة الى دراسات مستفيضة من المختصين و انارة الموضوع جديا , كمصدر بديل وفير و غير 
مستغل فعليا للطاقة البديلة .


----------



## المنفهق (7 مايو 2009)

doulail قال:


> تحية و احتراما
> امتلك مزرعة ابقار و لدي العديد من الطيور و الحيوانات المنزلية , و كما هو معلوم
> فان مخلفات الحيوانات من بول و روث تعتبر عبء ثقيل على المزارعين عموما , لما تسببه
> من روائح و من تكاليف تنظيف و تخزين لحين بيعها .
> ...


السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز لماذا لا تستفيد من المخلفات في انتاج الميثان وتشغير مولدات عادية

عندنا هنا بالسعودية شخص عنده مزرعة بالخرج(80 كيلو عن الرياض) لديه بئر ناشفة ليس فيها ماء وبدأ بتجميع المخلفات فيها ويتصاعد منها غاز الميثان حتى انه استفاد منه بالتدفئة وتشغيل بعض المولدات امنى تستفيد من هذه التجربة 

وانا اعتقد الطواحين الهوائية مناسبة للمزارع اكثر من الطاقة الشمسية لفرق التكاليف بينهما


----------

